# Refrigerator has strange odor



## NYCtinman (Dec 5, 2008)

Check the motor to see if its over heating or if the fan blade is rubbing or off balance. Freon dose have an odor,I don't think that's the problem.


----------



## Lieahcim (Jan 16, 2013)

*Same problem*

Did you ever figure the cause? You're describing the same odor I'm having with my refer.



teh3515 said:


> Have a Kenmore 27 side by side frig /freezer which has been putting off a strange odor the last couple of days. The smell is stronger when the fan is running and can be smelled in both frig. and freezer. Seems to be working fine. It's not a food smell but rather a " metal " or " "chemical type " smell. Similar to the smell a cordless drill battery had when the battery was going bad. Does freon put off an odor?


----------

